# Rail Truck??



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought this rail truck! Seller said it was LGB but it has no markings have also tried to google it to find out more about it. Anyone else have one? Or know something about it? Runs great!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0628100844

Thanks,
George


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The ebay link will not come up, so I can't see it. But, try googling Delton--they made a nice 4-wheel railtruck about 20/25 years ago. 

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can try the link, and see the item number 170628100844 

go to ebay and enter the item number and you will see it... I've never seen that as an LGB item... most people selling LGB give the LGB part number. My guess is an LGB motor brick inside a truck. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice rail truck but there is nothing even remotely "LGB" on it.
Not the truck and also not the motor block or any other part of that truck.

The closest thing to that truck that LGB made is this:











On the LGB motor block both axles are inside the block and there is a molded LGB logo at the bottom of the motor block housing.

Knut


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Delton, pretty sure of it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The pictures on ebay show no sliders (LGB has them) and the front axle free wheeling (the LGB has both axles powered). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Definitely Delton: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/112424/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Later, 

K


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info I agree with K must be Delton after more research! I did not think it was LGB as Greg said it has no sliders! It is a small truck 1:32 I believe!


----------

